# Training logs



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Write a comment...










https://www.facebook.com/renee.utley?fref=nf
*For some reason there is a rumor going around that handlers can destroy all training records except current year. NO NO NO K-9 reliability, which establishes the K-9 alert as probable cause, can only come from two places, training and certification. This of course applies to cadaver dog handlers as well*







ALL training and certification records of the K-9 team, must be presented to the Court (if requested) from the date of the first certification to the date... of the case at trial. 
Getting rid of these records in one year is foolish and may result in the K-9's alert as not being reliable = no probable cause. Reliability percentages of the k9 are being figured and one cannot do that without training logs
See: Florida v Harris


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

SAR not LE here, but out of curiosity why would people want to get rid of "old" training logs?


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Lots of folks still use paper and I guess just dont want the hassle. there are many software programs now. I have been a handler and trainer for almost 30 years. I keep everything.. LOL


----------



## deacon (Sep 5, 2011)

When I got into my first lawsuit, the defense ordered all records from the day my dog entered training until the date of the incident. I had to explain why I had given my dog unsatisfactory ratings for any given task and what I did to correct it. Fortunetly we do not destroy records until (7) years after dogs retirement.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

exactly


----------

